# Where to get really short stem (45 or 60mm) for road bike?



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

Can anyone recommend where I can find an inexpensive short road bike stem? Looking for either 60mm or 45mm with a 17 deg rise(or higher). Will a BMX or DH stem work on a road bike?


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

mwilcko2 said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can find an inexpensive short road bike stem? Looking for either 60mm or 45mm with a 17 deg rise(or higher). Will a BMX or DH stem work on a road bike?


I'll be honest and say I don't know the answer to your questions, but I'm dying to know what use you'd have for such a thing.


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*Hmmm..*



bikeboy389 said:


> I'll be honest and say I don't know the answer to your questions, but I'm dying to know what use you'd have for such a thing.


 Maybe an attempt to make the best of a bike that doesn't fit properly?


----------



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

*Supergo.com*



mwilcko2 said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can find an inexpensive short road bike stem? Looking for either 60mm or 45mm with a 17 deg rise(or higher). Will a BMX or DH stem work on a road bike?


Supergo.com has the R-1 in a 60mm w/ a 10 degree rise/drop for $19.95.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

*There are some options...*

I think 45mm might be hard to come by but 60 should be OK.

Dimension 73/107 degree 60mm QBP part#SM1968
Dimension 90 degree 60mm QBP part #SM2310
Profile H2O 65/115degree 60mm QBP part#SM6452


Nitto also makes a 50mm quill stem with a really long quill that would let you raise the bars quite a bit. QBP part#SM1151

Profile H2O quill 105 degree 60mm QBP part#SM6440

If you go to a site like aebike.com that uses QBPs template you can search using these part numbers and look at each one and order if you'd like to.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*3ttt*

3TTT makes "The" stem in 5, 6, 7, 8 cm length. http://www.3ttt.com/ing/fr_attacchi.htm


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

My Cannondale 50cm road bike came from the factory with a 45 stem. It's a Nitto and I think they still make one. I belive Cannondale was making a longish top tube so as not to have any toe overlap....hence the very short stem.
Steve


----------

